# Выбрать между производителями



## Bayanist711 (11 Июн 2013)

Добрый день. Хочу поинтересоваться у знатоков... Решил заказать себе кнопочный аккордеон. Хочу итальянца. Вот встал вопрос какую фирму выбрать... Остановился пока на этих двух. Мне нужен с готовым аккомпанементом. Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста... Кого их них выбрать? Плюсы и минусы, интересует абсолютно всё. Жду ваших отзывов... Заранее благодарен!


----------



## Яков505 (12 Июн 2013)

Думаю разницы большой не будет. Хотя смотря какие модели сравнивать. Когда я заказывал пол года назад, обе фирмы говорили что будут голоса ARTIGIANA, а если голоса одинаковые значит и звучание не слишком будет отличаться. Так что, мой совет вам, выберите то что вам нравится, я так думаю что и качество у них одинаковые...


----------



## Jupiter (12 Июн 2013)

Яков505 писал:


> Думаю разницы большой не будет


100% разницы не булет,если голоса одинакового класса(их,этих классов четыре,между прочим) - в цене возможна разница из за бркнда(Скандалли,Бугари,Борсини подороже чем остальные).
Берите что дешевле. ...


----------



## zet10 (13 Июн 2013)

Согласен с Jupiterom!Зачастую бывает что дешевле у итальянцев,это не значит что хуже!


----------



## Bayanist711 (13 Июн 2013)

*Jupiter*,
А какие классы? И к каким относятся Artigiana? Это хорошие голоса?

*zet10*,
А если на качество смотреть?


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Июн 2013)

Выбирая из двух марок, я бы Борзини взял. Но Виктория мне больше нравится, но она дороже


----------



## Bayanist711 (14 Июн 2013)

*oleg45120*,
Олег, а чем Борзини лучше Бугари? Виктория мне не нравится, не знаю на счёт аккордеонов, но на кнопочном я играл, хлам был полнейший! И кстате, они не дороже, Poeta на фабрике мне предложили цену 6500 евро!


----------

